# [Aporte] Amplificadores profesionales de Ostripper clase AB



## vargasmongo3435 (Ene 15, 2017)

Hola 

 aqui les dejo un aporte de un buen diseño de amplificador clase AB llamado el "Honey Badger" hace unos años atras lo trate hice el layout usando las referenias de el dibujo de la placa que diseño el señor Pete _alias_ "Ostripper" de la pagina de foro Americana de diyaudio.com y pienso que seria justo que yo compatiera este diseño a mi gente latina y lo armen y lo disfruten, lo he estado estudinado por buen tiempo que hice tambien la simulacion de multisim v14 y responde muy bien la placa solo tiene 3 pares de transistores de salida pero puedo producir sin ningun problem 150W @8Ω sin ningun problema voy a dejar todos los archivos aca en el foro de Electronica los archivos son data the Sprint Layout 6 que viene siendo el layout o mejor dicho el PCB y les dejo las simulacion con PDF para planchado 

primero que nada ajuste el potensimetro R7 es el *ajuste del CCS* que no es dificil solo con el multimetro a escala de Ω ajustenlo a 70Ω y ya no lo toquen mas nada, luego el potencimetro R30 que es el ajuste de bias eso primero que nada ajustenlo a resistencia maxima antes de hacer la primero prueba de encendido usando bombillos en la fuente suplidora eso solo es el primer encendido con bombillo en la replublica para ver si todo esta bien y no hay algun error al momento de el ensamblaje de la placa, si todo esta bien y el bombillo no enciende brillantemente entonces todo esta en orden y ya pueden continuar con el siguiente paso. Olvide mensionar que R17 es el que ajusta el *offset* no se preocupen solo ajustenlo mitad y mitad el potensimetro de ajuste es de 1K so seria 500/500 aproximadamente. El "offset" seria la medida de salida minima lo optimo seria unos 10mV DC.

Nota: el ajuste de bias se hace sin el bombillo y con la fuente suplidora correcta  los puedes alimentar con 50V hasta 60V DC maximo un transformador de (600VA recomendado minimo) la manera de ajustarlo correctamente seria midiendo una resistencia de emisor leyendo voltage de caida de aproximadamente 23.5mV eso daria un resultado optimo esta referencia lo encontre en un libro de PDF del señor* G. Randy Slone*, titulo del libro "HIGH POWER AUDIO AMPLIFIER CONSTRUCTION MANUAL" PAGE 426.

  El diseño de la placa tambien leS deje los valores de cada componente so de esa manera se hace mas facil el ensamblado, tambien genere una imagen de 3D tambien les dejo ese archivo lo puede abrir con el programa que es gratis 3D Gerber viewer https://www.zofzpcb.com/ si es gratis 

Nota" no recuerdo si ya lo habia compartido pero anyway para ir a la segura 

Atte.

Juan


----------



## Trance (Ene 16, 2017)

Buen aporte, bro. Especialmente lo bien elaborada que está la placa.
Había visto el video respecto al tema, pero no me he decidido a hacerlo porque no tengo los transistores.


----------



## moonwalker (Ene 17, 2017)

buen aporte Vargasmongo, es uno de los aportes "sticky" o destacados en el foro DIY audio. Hace algunos dias atras lo habia tomado de dicho foro y guardado en mi pendrive para que cuando tuviera un tiempo armarlo. Se esperan los colegas que vayan construyendolo y aportando los avances


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Feb 24, 2020)

Hola amigos hace mucho que no posteo nada esto es lo que he estado ocupado la placa del Arc Welder de 5 pares, un preamp diseño de Mr. Miles Apex P30 y la fuente de 24V DC para ella todavia no me han llegado la placas falta probarlas en test 











Avances de como va el projecto

otros projectos en espera preamp y una fuende de power supply de 13.8V DC y el de 7 pares


----------



## escamargoj (Dic 13, 2020)

Muy buen día amigo Vargas, disculpe usted donde manda a hacer sus pcb´s, yo se que usted hace los diseños pero el pcb ya listo para colocar los componentes, esas placas se ven espectaculares, gracias


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Dic 13, 2020)

escamargoj dijo:


> Muy buen día amigo Vargas, disculpe usted donde manda a hacer sus pcb´s, yo se que usted hace los diseños pero el pcb ya listo para colocar los componentes, esas placas se ven espectaculares, gracias


si ya las ordeno en el website de JLCPCB para mi es económico   enlace JLCPCB


----------



## escamargoj (Dic 17, 2020)

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> si ya las ordeno en el website de JLCPCB para mi es económico   enlace JLCPCB


Gracias mi amigo, veré si lo puedo intentar a ver como me va, gracias


----------

